# more eastern snow hunting



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

This year in Pa has been a learning exsperience in snow.. we never had much of it and now we have months of the crap.. 
calling the past couple of nights has provin that you have to sit for atleast 45 min . made 5 calls and didnt see enything for atleast 30 min then all hell breaks loose ..on one call had 2 reds come in and one cote. 2 reds dead one cote still sitting at 400yds he paced around till we got tired of it.. he probly seen his buddies get it. the other calls produced fox and 2 more kills but usually the foxes show up with in ten min. no this 45 min stuff .. the snow is crusted now and they can say on top . so im learning patients that i never needed before. freezeing rain out right now ..maybe to night it will stop and we can try again...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good job on the Fox---I hunted quite a few years in Pa in my younger days. The way your snow crusts over is a real pain. Critters can hear snow break'in hundreds of yards away and beat it out of the area. I figure that part of the country has changed alot since the "70's". After the snow would crust, my brother and I would drive down the dirt roads and park the old 54 dodge pickup about 1/4 mile away from where we wanted to call from. We'd walk on down the road and then setup 20-30 yards into the brush to our stand to keep snow crunch'in to a minimum. If they hear ya com'in---their gonna get to go'in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job for sure, You all have had a lot of weather this winter. Good luck later.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Least you learning from the conditions your delt with. It has been a tough year for me yote hunting, it goes in spurts. Ill have a hot week and then dry for a week or 2. Nice Job


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

thats funny, we do the same thing . but their isnt many rural roads left to do it on....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You can always park like Chris does outta sight.

You got freezing rain out of the same storm that brought us in 6 more inches...ours might be soft and quiet but it is pain.

Ever try snow shoes to keep the cracking to a min. ?


----------

